

Microsoft applies Model T factory methods to datacenters - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/03/Microsoft_applies_Model_T_factory_methods_to_datacenters_1.html

======
streety
"A lot of the requirements are driven by regulatory mandates. If you're a
financial services company, you can't have a datacenter with no roof."

Does anyone have a reference to the regulatory mandate that stipulates that a
datacenter must have a roof? How is a roof defined?

